# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  2 mẫu xe mới của vinfast lần đầu lộ diện, giá bán sẽ 'mềm' hơn

## phuong_hanh3112

Đây là những hình ảnh đầu tiên của 2 mẫu xe mới của thương hiệu Vinfast đang được trưng bày trong khuôn viên nội bộ của tập đoàn Vingroup.

Dựa vào những hình ảnh thực tế đầu tiên có thể dễ dàng nhận ra 2 mẫu xe gầm cao hoàn toàn mới của Vinfast sẽ nằm trong phân khúc hạng C và B trên thị trường hiện nay. Giá bán của cả 2 mẫu xe này được nhiều người dự đoán sẽ nằm trong khoảng 1 tỷ đồng với phân khúc C và 700 - 800 triệu đồng cho bản hạng B.

Cả 2 mẫu xe mới lộ diện của Vinfast đều mang những đường nét thiết kế đặc trưng của hãng xe Việt. Thiết kế đầu đuôi với những đường nét quen thuộc giống với bản Lux SA2.0 chính là điểm nhận diện dễ dàng nhất. Cả 2 đều sở hữu cụm đèn hậu LED nối liền hai bên và chính giữa là logo chữ V của Vinfast.

Với chiếc màu trắng được xem như thuộc phân khúc hạng C, thiết kế của xe trông mượt mà và có kích thước lớn hơn. Dựa vào hình ảnh rò rỉ có thể thấy rõ đây là một chiếc xe điện. Các chi tiết lưới tản nhiệt được làm tối giản, thay vào đó là những chi tiết ốp tương phản nhằm tạo hình bắt mắt. Cụm đèn pha mỏng dạng LED đi kèm logo Vinfast chính giữa. Mâm xe trông giống với mâm tuỳ chọn trên Lux SA2.0.

Những hình ảnh về chiếc màu đỏ được xem như mẫu xe thuộc phân khúc hạng B chi tiết hơn. Với cụm lưới to bản phía dưới đầu xe, hiện vẫn chưa rõ xe sẽ được trang bị động cơ điện hay xăng. Đèn LED định vị có thiết kế giống với đàn anh Lux SA, đèn pha đặt thấp hơn phía dưới. Thân xe không mượt mà như chiếc màu trắng mà có những đường gấp khúc rõ nét. Đuôi xe được chia sẻ khá nhiều từ Lux SA2.0 trong khi hệ thống ống xả đặt ẩn.

Hiện tại, không gian nội thất bên trong xe vẫn là bí ẩn. Toàn bộ những thông tin đều chỉ mang tính dự đoán và chưa có thông tin chính thức từ hãng xe Việt.

----------

